# Type of lighting for a fish only saltwater?



## jdiaz (Nov 6, 2011)

So I want to make my tank saltwater and I need to know if I need the lights for keeping live rock in the tank?
It will be a fish only tank for the about 2 months when I get the light I need for the live rock. Do I need the good lights with only the fish or can I keep the fish with only a normal lighting for a freshwater tank?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

You can keep a Fish only tank with Live Rock using just normal flourescent lighting.


----------



## jdiaz (Nov 6, 2011)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## brokenrules69 (Aug 27, 2011)

you can do it but its not to much more to get regular t5 lighting because i have heard of regular flurecents cause nusance algae problems


----------

